# Scott Frame Dimensions



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Does a chart listing Scott frame dimensions actually exist?
I can't find one on their website or any dealer website.
I'm specifically looking for dimensions of their women specific frames for my daughter. 

Thanks

Roger


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

*Look here:*

http://www.nytroroad.com/Scott_Contessa_CR1_Pro_CD_Complete_Bike_2007_p/07sctcntesscr1pro.htm

Scotts new website doesn't appear to be complete yet.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks. Just what I was looking for.

Roger


----------

